# Pineconing on head



## rockyroad (Apr 15, 2015)

Housing 
What size is your tank?
- 20 gallons long
What temperature is your tank?
- 78F
Does your tank have a filter?
- Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
- No
Is your tank heated?
- Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
- 3 harlequin rasboras

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
- Fluval Multi Protein Tropical Flakes and frozen brine shrimp
How often do you feed your betta fish?
- Once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
- Once to twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
- Normally 25% to 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
- Amquel Plus

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

(before ~75% water change)
Ammonia: .25-.50ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
pH: 7.6
Hardness: n/a
Alkalinity: n/a

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
- Raised, pinecone-y looking scales on head
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
- No
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
- Few hours ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
- Large water change
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
- Don't know
How old is your fish (approximately)?
- probably around 6 months


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you able to get us a picture of the problem area? one from the side and one from above are especially helpful as they help us locate problem areas faster.

if you click advanced reply and select the paperclip tool you can attach pics


----------



## rockyroad (Apr 15, 2015)

he is very active. sorry for not having better pictures.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

His weight looks about average which is good and his body line and finnage are relaxed, all good signs. 

Since the raised scales are only in one area I am inclined to think he might have a skin infection instead of dropsy. Dropsy does have raised scales, but they will be all over the fish (or at least the majority of him) instead of just a patch.
Was anything introduced into his tank lately or has he been seen running into things or scratching?
What does the flesh look like underneath the scales in person? it looks a little red for me and I wish to confirm. Oozy or fluffy perhaps?


----------



## rockyroad (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't really tell if it's fluffy or oozing in person, but it might be just too early for it to show up yet. honestly, the red is very subtle in real life. he is relatively new to the tank, having come in on Saturday. so is it possible he hurt himself on a decoration?


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

It is likely he has scratched himself when he was looking around, I am leaning in either that direction or him having a mild infection.

In either case adding some aquarium salt to his water is an easy and beneficial step. it will cleanse out any wounds or irritations, numb out the area and slow anything that is trying to take hold. 
Fish fresh from stores can be carrying things that even the stores dont know they have, they see so many fish from so many breeders infections can spread in secret and only manifest once they get to their new homes. 
it is likely he picked up some skin infection in the store, he scratched himself and now it finally has something to go after.


----------



## rockyroad (Apr 15, 2015)

will do. thank you very much! I hope he is fine because he is my first betta and they are such beautiful fish. i really appreciate your advice


----------

